# Hedgehog tattoo help!!!



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all!!

I have a question. I am getting a hedgehog tattoo next week and I need some help with it. I want to have my darling baby boys footprints in the tattoo but I don't know how I can get clear footprints. Any help with this? I also tried to find hedgehog footprints but no luck, like no luck finding hedgehog footprints online, help!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is to get some non-toxic ink and either let him walk on the pad and then on some blank white paper and see how the pawprints come out, or attempt to do it yourself by pressing his paw on the pad and then to paper. Depending on his personality and how good he is about letting you handle him, one way might be easier than the other.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

use sculpy clay to make a mold of his feet if he lets you
then take that to your artist


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am going to try the clay. I tried using paint to get his little feet but no luck. . If the footprints dont work out then I might just get a tattoo of his full body.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I put non-toxic child's paint on Regina's paws and let her walk around on a card for my boyfriend, but it just looked like I smeared paint all over the card. The clay's a good idea!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

did it work?


----------

